# USA Train's F3 wheel diameter?



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have, or know where to find, the flange diameter, nonflange diameter, and axle bore diameter for the wheels from a USA Trains F3? Actually, any USA Trains diesel locomotive could work. Thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you own one of the locos with the wheel set you are asking about? If so You can mike them. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

Measuring the outside diameter of the flange with a caliper, I get 1 and 19.5/32. 

Tread diameter is 1 and 3.5/32

Axle bore looks to be 5/32

Sorry but I don't have a micrometer anymore to give you a more accurate measurement. 

Randy


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I, unfortunately, do not have any USA Train locomotives. Randy, on the Tread diameter, should it be 1 13.5/32? 3.5 seems a little small if the flange is 19.5. Much thanks!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

outside flange I get 1.360 tread is 1.121 axle .177 as best I can tell


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't know if this helps, but I've measured the treads of various USAT loco wheels, and listed them as well as the USAT part numbers on the bottom of this page:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/usat-motive-power-mainmenu-36

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, I read my caliper wrong. The outside diameter is 1" 11.5/32. The Tread Diameter is 1" 3.5/32.

But Greg's measurements are probably much more accurate anyway.


----------

